# That Saddam Show - Hanging DISCO style!



## PrideRunsDeep (Jan 7, 2007)

OK... so this is pretty sick and pretty funny at the same time...

Your basic DISCO version of the Saddam hanging video....

It was only a matter of time before somebody slid this video into the "comedy" column...

******Video Deleted*******


----------



## Hollis (Jan 7, 2007)

Personally, I would prefer a new article that only said, "Today a mass murder was executed."  May his name be forgotten in time.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry mate
Although nothing pleasures me more than to see this tyrant being put to death, we do have a younger audience and this is way to graphic for them.
The video has been removed from our forums once before and the argument was that it could be obtained in a number of places on the web, well that may be so, but not here.

Im sure you understand our point of view.

sal;


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 7, 2007)

I’m sorry PrideRunsDeep but the death of anyone to be displayed on a site as entertaining is just not funny.  Bombardier has already removed one showing of this death because young children use this site. (My 7, 9, and 13 year old grandchildren being some of them)

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 7, 2007)

Hollis said:


> Personally, I would prefer a new article that only said, "Today a mass murder was executed." May his name be forgotten in time.


 
I would like his name to be remembered so that any other would be murderers and tyrants will think twice before committing the same type of atrocities. 
jud;


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 7, 2007)

There have been recent reports of at least two children accidentally hanging themselves when re-enacting this event... hangings have not been public events, in most western countries, for a long time, and there are reasons why.

I agree with Bombardier. Za-damned's (never know how to spell his name... ) name need to be remembered and become synonymous with mass murderer and tyrant. Just like Stalin is synonymous with mass murderer/tyrant/dictator and Quisling is synonymous with traitor... I could go on, most people know what Kain and Abel describes for example.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 7, 2007)

Bombardier said:


> I would like his name to be remembered so that any other would be murderers and tyrants will think twice before committing the same type of atrocities.
> jud;


 

That is a good point.  My thought was a lot of the criminal types are narcissistic and seek attention.  I think publicizing the punishment is good, but I would not want to feed their need for attention.  

I probably did not explain that right. But I think we agree that the idea is help put a end to madmen like him.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 7, 2007)

Absolutely right mate


----------



## Advisor (Jan 9, 2007)

Death is not funny or entertaining.box;


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm only a kid but - I don't know. Saddam was a monster of course but I find the whole thing really disturbing. If we enjoy what's been done, don't we in a sense become something like him?


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 12, 2007)

> If we enjoy what's been done, don't we in a sense become something like him?



Lone_Wolf Profound words from some one so young.
Keep that attitude up and you'll go far in the forces.

Being an Ex gunner, i hope you join the royal regiment,
But what ever Branch you choose to serve I wish you well.
 solthum solthum solthum


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 12, 2007)

Good thoughts for a young one. Keep thinking that way Lone Wolf and you wouldn’t go far wrong.

Silky


----------



## Hollis (Jan 12, 2007)

John A Silkstone said:


> Good thoughts for a young one. Keep thinking that way Lone Wolf and you wouldn’t go far wrong.
> 
> Silky


 

I have to agree with Silky there.  Our ethics are what define us and they are visible by our actions.  Our Militaries have some of the finest people serving in them.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 13, 2007)

lone wolf you have impressed me greatly with your thoughts on this matter, as has laready been said, keep thinking that way and you will do really well. 
Semper Fidelis
Per Mare per Terram
UBIQUE


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Well spoken, wolf pup.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 15, 2007)

Im really glad that people agree on this one! Thx for good comments. I didn't think my point of view was very profound though. Sort of common sense. 

I know sme vicous kids who were joking about the whole thing. Made me feel angry.


----------

